# Player/DM LFG near Manchester, CT



## AutoSponge (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm 33yo male, married with 1 young kid (my house is not a good place to play).  I'm looking for a game within 30 minutes of Manchester.  Most nights are ok.  I'm interested in playing or dm'ing dnd 3.5 virtually any setting.  If interested send email: pgrenier@gmail.com


----------



## Ghendar (Oct 30, 2006)

AutoSponge said:
			
		

> I'm 33yo male, married with 1 young kid (my house is not a good place to play).  I'm looking for a game within 30 minutes of Manchester.  Most nights are ok.  I'm interested in playing or dm'ing dnd 3.5 virtually any setting.  If interested send email: pgrenier@gmail.com




It's a bit more than 30 minutes away but are you interested in a game in the Norwich area?


----------

